

Xkcd: "Kickstarter" - gmaslov
https://xkcd.com/1055/

======
Jun8
Made me remember a meta idea I had to apply to YC with: a startup that helps
YC candidates apply successfully to YC, act as consultants for creating their
video, application, pitch, etc. while keeping the application authentic. With
more than 2K applications to YC alone (would help with other incubators, too),
you'd have many customers, I think. The pitch would be "We're the Kaplan of
incubator applications".

Are there any companies offering this service?

~~~
waterlesscloud
Lucas McNelly is sort of Kickstarter consultant for film projects. He's
apparently pretty good at it. He also did his own project to spend a year
travelling around the country volunteering for other people's films, which was
a fascinating journey in itself.

You can read his adventures at - <http://www.lucasmcnelly.com/>

------
dm8
I almost spilled my coffee by laughing. Out of curiosity, is there any
campaign on Kickstarter that is set up to help setting up another campaign?

Also, given the popularity of Kickstarter; does anyone think political
candidates of future will start fundraising from this platform?

~~~
chii
more interestingly, are there any kickstarter campaign that aims to fund a new
kickstarter competitor!?

------
jasonshen
I'm sure this is hitting very close to home for a lot of creatives out there.
Randall Munroe is always so on top of geek culture.

~~~
tait
The truth can be pretty harsh.

